# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Swedish plural

## Zhenya

What is the "correct" form of these and other loanwords in pl. in Swedish? 
Examples:  
the T-shirts - T-shirtsen/T-shirtserna?
the Disco    - Discona/Disconen?  
What is correct?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Dunno about Swedish, but loanwords in Norwegian follow the standard way of pluralisation. I would assume it to be the same for Swedish.

----------


## Zhenya

Didn't help me alot, since both suffixes are possible...  ::

----------


## Kamion

"T-shirtsen" och "discona"

----------


## Zhenya

Jo Disconen k

----------


## corazon_aerodinamico

> What is the "correct" form of these and other loanwords in pl. in Swedish? 
> Examples:  
> the T-shirts - T-shirtsen/T-shirtserna?
> the Disco    - Discona/Disconen?  
> What is correct?

 Hi! I've found it on wikipedia-T-shirt in Swedish t-troja and T-shirts T-trojans

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

T-troja is just the swedishfied version of t-shirt. They probably say them both, depending on the person.

----------

